# Question regarding point system for NZ PR



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,

In order to claim points for a recognized qualification for NZ PR, does it necessarily have to be the same as the one nominated for professions where there is absolute skill shortage? For Ex: I am from India and have got a positive skill assessment from ACS for ICT - Business Analyst which is an area of absolute skill shortage. However, my qualifications are not related to that - M.Com. and B.Com.(H) from DU (but are recognized as qualifications exempt from assessment as per Appendix 3 - List of Qualifications Exempt from Assessment ). Will I get points for the same?

Thanks...


----------

